# What does hrth mean?



## Splych (Apr 23, 2009)

We have a emoticon that is clapping with a flash sign on top that says hrth. What does it mean


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 23, 2009)

Exactly right.


----------



## kjean (Apr 23, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Exactly right.


Agreed.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 23, 2009)

oh yeah


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Apr 23, 2009)

Today is hrthday. Do you care for motherhrth?


----------



## Splych (Apr 23, 2009)

Sooooo lost *_*


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 23, 2009)

it's a revolution. 








-hrth


----------



## mucus (Apr 23, 2009)

astoundingly correct and i could not dispute that fact


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 23, 2009)

You already got it dude.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ethan94 said:
			
		

> Today is hrthday. Do you care for motherhrth?



That is very clever...

I always though it meant, Ho's rule this house.


----------



## mewcuss (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Brian117 (Apr 23, 2009)

EDIT: Oh shi- Hrth=Pr0n to Google.


----------



## Batman55 (Apr 23, 2009)

Whats mean it? I want to know too.


----------



## Rebound (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah hrth means that always no-one cant go as far intelligence for a nightly basis inside on top the old shel frog.

Hope that cleared it up


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 23, 2009)

Rebound said:
			
		

> Yeah hrth means that always no-one cant go as far intelligence for a nightly basis inside on top the old shel frog.
> 
> Hope that cleared it up


I was just thinking that.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Weird.


----------



## Frog (Apr 23, 2009)

wait, what the...
hrth has a meaning!?


----------



## Rayder (Apr 23, 2009)

Happiness!  Reap The Happiness!


----------



## oliebol (Apr 23, 2009)

| my bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



V


----------



## oliebol (Apr 23, 2009)

holy red turkey hat


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 23, 2009)

Hungarians!  [censored] The Hungarians!










-Luigi F Mario


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry to spoil the fun but THIS is what 'hrth' actually means 



Spoiler



*hrth* = *H*enry *R*eally *T*hat's *H*orrible


_"hrth" is a term that means everything and nothing at the same time. One could use this term as a game of sorts, where a few people would act as though they completely understood each other while using this term, to intentionally confuse people._


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 23, 2009)

Booooo kermit.  Very Boooooo.

And you're wrong.  It's really "Henry Rear-admiraled The Hooker"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh hang on - I got the WRONG 'hrth'

What I meant was it means '*H*ello *R*eally *T*hick *H*uman'


----------



## XxTrainHeartnetx (Apr 23, 2009)

Homosexuals Riveting Towards Heterosexuals

xD


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2009)

Huh ? Read The Heading


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 23, 2009)

Hurray! R4 To Hang!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2009)

He's Really Thinking Hard


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 24, 2009)

No doubt about that.


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 24, 2009)

Hadrian [censored] the helpless


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> No doubt about that.


Hey !! Really !! Thank Him !!!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 24, 2009)

kids these days...

HRTH was a very popular rock band back in the '70's.





..HRTH I hear you caaaallin', but I can't come hoome right now...


etc.. etc..


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2009)

Huge Record-deal That's Historical ??

(OK a bit of cheating but running out of ideas)


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey! Read this here!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello. Randy Tj_cool's Home !!!


----------



## oliebol (Apr 24, 2009)

hell rises to heaven


----------



## zeromac (Apr 25, 2009)

i always thought it ment earth or now


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 25, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> i always thought it ment earth or now


How on earth (no pun intented) does hrth = earth or now


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2009)

The urban dictionary's definition:
"hrth" is a term that means everything and nothing at the same time. One could use this term as a game of sorts, where a few people would act as though they completely understood each other while using this term, to intentionally confuse people. 

Dun really understand what it means though



			
				mthrnite said:
			
		

> kids these days...
> 
> HRTH was a very popular rock band back in the '70's.
> 
> ...



Wow was there such a cool band? The band looks like KISS but has a cool name


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 25, 2009)

x.domination:





  I'm sorry to say but the 'Urban Dictionary Definition' has ALREADY been posted in this thread (it's just well hidden)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Take a closer at my first post (post 21) - I done it this way as to NOT spoil the fun


----------



## ATMB (Apr 25, 2009)

is the correct ortography. Don't underestimate the power of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEVER.

An old legend says it's someway linked with the U R MR GAY.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey !! That Really Hurt


----------



## ddp127 (Apr 25, 2009)

thinking of chaning my nickname to hrth, then that emoticon is just for me


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 25, 2009)

^He's Real Tough Hero

Just look @ all those medals


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 14, 2009)

*H*as *R*eplying *T*hreads *H*alted ?


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2009)

Its not an abbreviation. The term originated circa 1200 when the internets were still young. In order to post a long paragraph on a forum, you had to let a priest kick you square in the nuts, because it was thought of as sinning (don't ask why). So occasionaly, someone would write at the end of the long post that it "hurt" (everyone knew what they meant because it was a common practice). Eventualy, some smartass realized that right after one was kicked in the bollocks, saying hurt out loud would sound more like "hrth", so this new term was adopted. The term has lost all its meaning nowadays.

hrth!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 16, 2009)

*H*rth - *R*ight *T*here *H*urt's


----------



## Szyslak (May 18, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Its not an abbreviation. The term originated circa 1200 when the internets were still young. In order to post a long paragraph on a forum, you had to let a priest kick you square in the nuts, because it was thought of as sinning (don't ask why). So occasionaly, someone would write at the end of the long post that it "hurt" (everyone knew what they meant because it was a common practice). Eventualy, some smartass realized that right after one was kicked in the bollocks, saying hurt out loud would sound more like "hrth", so this new term was adopted. The term has lost all its meaning nowadays.
> 
> hrth!



_/starts a slow clap from the back of the room_

Very nice.


----------



## kjean (May 18, 2009)

Very informative, but this thread lost it's fun by now.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 18, 2009)

*H*uh !! *R*eally ?? *T*hat's *H*orrible


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Bumping an epic thread.


----------



## Splych (Nov 9, 2009)

Damn man. I remember this thread... Good memories come back when I see it ^^


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 9, 2009)

*H*ow many *R*emember *T*his *H*mmmm


----------



## Davess (Nov 10, 2009)

*bump thread!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 8, 2011)

*H*u*r*aay! **Th*umbs up*


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 8, 2011)

How aRe They Happy


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

when do you use hrth?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 8, 2011)

HRTH
=
*H
R
T
H*
!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OMG no way!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> when do you use hrth?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> > when do you use hrth?


now i'm more confused


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

okay i'm lost...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> okay i'm lost...



Just...


Spoiler



HRTH.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 8, 2011)

If you feel the need to ask,
then you are not ready to know.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> If you feel the need to ask,
> then you are not ready to know.


But I REALLY want to know why you insist on giving me tonguebaths.  All over.  In public.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe you shouldn't use cookie-flavored body spray.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

But you're the one that keeps buying me it!

And then slapping a "crotch deodorant" label on it.

Suspicious...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2011)

*walks in, wobbles head, walks out*


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Are we talking about Rydian junk in here?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 8, 2011)

No, we're talking about Rydian's "junk"

But close enough.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 8, 2011)

To understand hrth, you must first understand hrth.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> No, we're talking about Rydian's "junk"
> 
> But close enough.


This thread is boring then if we are not talking about another guy's member


----------



## Rydian (Jun 9, 2011)

Wait, you found it?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 9, 2011)

impossible


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hadrian I miss you.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jun 9, 2011)

What the hrth is this shit?...


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 3, 2011)

hey, really though, huh?

where'd it start? on gbatemp? i wanna know the history !


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hoes Ride The Hung!!!


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 4, 2011)

hate really tortuous hepatocele


----------



## Ikki (Aug 4, 2011)

It means Bob.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 4, 2011)

hrth is exactly what you thought it was


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)

Hrth is hrth.

duh.


----------



## monkat (Aug 4, 2011)

Horny Rydian Tackles Hadrian


....sexually.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 4, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> It means Bob.


+1


----------



## Frogman (Aug 4, 2011)

To Answer the Question;
HRTH means nothing but everything at the same time its basically a pointless thing but used to show that the pointless nothingness exists in a way that shows that the emptiness can be fulfilled therefore concluding that everything is great about nothing so really its not great at all.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

Frogman said:
			
		

> To Answer the Question;
> HRTH means nothing but everything at the same time its basically a pointless thing but used to show that the pointless nothingness exists in a way that shows that the emptiness can be fulfilled therefore concluding that everything is great about nothing so really its not great at all.


With no reason to this at all, you have just destroyed the world with a non-existant explanation for one of the simpelest ideas in the universe, now that this has been done a black hole will open and swallow you up, creating mass destruction and now all of us will die because of you.

Now, where is my choclate candy that you owe me?


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 4, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> With no reason to this at all, you have just destroyed the world with a non-existant explanation for one of the simpelest ideas in the universe, now that this has been done a black hole will open and swallow you up, creating mass destruction and now all of us will die because of you.
> 
> Now, where is my choclate candy that you owe me?


Down the black hole.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Frogman said:
			
		

> To Answer the Question;
> HRTH means nothing but everything at the same time its basically a pointless thing but used to show that the pointless nothingness exists in a way that shows that the emptiness can be fulfilled therefore concluding that everything is great about nothing so really its not great at all.


That's what I said.


----------



## Aeter (Aug 23, 2011)

Hadrian Ransacked The Homeless.

And what's this?


----------



## mameks (Aug 23, 2011)

42


----------



## raulpica (Aug 24, 2011)

WHY bump a thread from 2009? You've made me all nostalgic now. I miss all those good members


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 24, 2011)

You and me both, buddy. 
*puts an arm around raul and sobs manly tears*


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> WHY bump a thread from 2009? You've made me all nostalgic now. I miss all those good members


You've still got me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...
...
...


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 24, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> WHY bump a thread from 2009? You've made me all nostalgic now. I miss all those good members



What about me? I was here since mid 2007


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2011)

aaw... i don't know any of these people!


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 24, 2011)

Mods, you should delete all the mentions of [censored] in this topic; I have seen it AT LEAST 6 times in the first three pages. 

If you look you'll see what I am talking about.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You and me both, buddy.
> *puts an arm around raul and sobs manly tears*
> Here's the booze, buddy. We're gonna need a lot of it.
> 
> ...


Fix'd.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2015)

bump.

I strip for oranges.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2015)

http://hrth.pk/
hrth has a website
(but it was probably already mentioned)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2015)

@Petraplexity
I bumped this thread as well.


----------



## 101239 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hungry Fuckers Tank Honey


----------

